# mein Laptop geht nicht mehr



## SpaceFlo99 (17. Mai 2016)

Hallo liebe Community 

Bei unserem Laptop ist das Display ausgefallen dann haben wir einen externen Monitor dafür benutzt. Leider ist dann die Tastatur ausgefallen und so wollten wir nicht immer umsonst das Display und die Tastatur rumtragen.
Daraufhin haben wir den Laptop auseinandergelegt und auf ein Brett geschraubt. Leider ist dabei der Anschalter abgeraucht und so muss man jetzt halt immer einen Schraubenzieher zum anschalten verwenden.

Jetzt zum Problem:
Der "PC" ist immer nach 10 min GTA V zocken so heiss geworden dass es angefangen hat zu ruckeln. Heute haben wir einen AMD Boxed Kühler an den USB Port gelötet und den alten der davor für GPU und CPU war nur noch auf die GPU gemacht damit wir ein besseres Kühlungssystem habe.
Leider gibt der PC seit dem Kein Signal mehr aus.

Hat da jemand eine Idee was wir da machen kann ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir freuen uns über jede Antwort.

MFG Flo und Michi

(Modell) Samsung RC730
(CPU: I7 2630QM)
(GPU: GT 540M)
(RAM: 6GB)


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Hilfe  mein Laptop geht nichtmehr*

Das ding schaut ja echt abenteuerlich aus.Ab einer bestimmten grenze(verschleiß) oder teildefekt einer Hardware hätte ich kein mehraufwand mehr betrieben
um das ding zum laufen zu bringen.Also ich hätte spätestens jetzt das ding in die Tonne gekloppt(ich meine Werkstoffhof)und was neues besorgt.
Nichts ist für die ewigkeit gemacht Jungs früher oder später tritt nun mal ein defekt ein.Frage sind das Späne oder einfach nur Schmutzpartikel auf Bild 2?

grüße Brex


----------



## SpaceFlo99 (17. Mai 2016)

Hey 

@Brex
Das sind Späne  da wir den Vorhin ja etwas umgebaut haben.
Das Teil ist halt immer Praktisch zum mitnehmen, da es ziemlich klein ist. Und extra was neues kaufen wenn das alte noch "funktioniert". ?? 

Flo


----------



## SpaceFlo99 (18. Mai 2016)

Hey




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute Ging der "PC" eine zeit lang wieder und auf einmal ist der Ausgegangen und geht nicht mehr an 

Flo


----------



## Hardwell (19. Mai 2016)

Vielleicht wurde der Prozessor zu warm und dann hat er sich selbst abgeschaltet. Die Temeraturen sind ja doch etwas hoch.
Wenn du ihn eine Zeit lang abkühlen lässt und es dann nochmal probierst startet er evtl. wieder.


----------

